
Elon Musk Is Now Richer Than Mark Zuckerberg After Tesla Stock Split - tempsy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-31/elon-musk-is-now-richer-than-mark-zuckerberg-on-tesla-surge
======
tempsy
outline: [https://outline.com/ckHhLB](https://outline.com/ckHhLB)

